# Waterbased Paint What Lacquer/Clear?



## NoobWash (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm using Lechler Water-based paint.. can this be mixed and/or covered with a solvent lacquer or will this cause problems?

Not sure if they even do waterbase clearcoat.

Thanks,
Lou


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yep normal clear goes over as soon as the base is dry


----------



## NoobWash (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks mate, can it be mixed together for smaller touch-up/scratches?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Water & solvent won't mix ..... a bit like water and oil.

If you're doing small touch ups, chips etc, then dab in the water based, dry, dab in, dry. Keep going until you think you've reached lacquer level then dab in the lacquer, Dry. Then flat back and/or put more lacquer as required.


----------

